# Long downhill with trailer? Brakes?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We are often told that when going downhill, in order to avoid burning out our brakes, we should downshift or use the engine brake (to give our brakes a break LOL). I'm wondering how that works when you're towing a trailer, though. Specifically, I'm wondering about trailer brakes. They aren't activated unless you activate your actual truck brakes, right? So if I'm going down a long downhill and using downshifting to control my descent rather than brakes, don't I run the risk of the trailer, I don't know, I mean obviously it won't overtake me, but maybe sway would be more of a problem? Trailers have brakes for a reason -- shouldn't I take advantage of that? Or is more important to give my truck brakes a rest?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I used to drive a Peterbuilt with a bull wagon behind it. Of course we'd use jake brakes, but also let the transmission hold you back. If you are driving a stick, that's easy to do. Before you get to the hill, figure what gear you want, and just go down slow. I have seen truckers come down either The Grapevine, or Cabbage Hill, and even Cow Canyon, and never touch the brakes. Coming down into Salt Lake too. Just choose your gear before you get to the hill, and let it ride down the hill. That way, when you get to the bottom, and all you can smell is hot brakes on the other trucks, you know you have brakes.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

My truck has tow haul mode as well as an exhaust brake..... I use both when going down a long steep grade. I see my truck downshift as it's going down, gears are lit up on the side of the display, I'll see it shift down as I'm going down a steep grade. I don't want to use my brakes too much especially if it's a long down grade. You will see runaway truck exits! Yikes! That's when the brakes get overheated and may fail or catch fire and they have to take that sand barrier... 

I count on my trailer brakes when I'm stopping at lights or someone pulls out in front of me.. I'm happy to have those extra brakes...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely use the transmission. In addition to that I will occasionally use the manual trailer brake in the truck. I never take my 1/2 ton truck into the mountains, but I do take ranch trucks pulling trailers of bulls, horses, or hay.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

before you put horses in the trailer do some driving with the tow haul to get used to how it handles. long hill slow down before you start down, when speed creeps up a bit gently brake until speed drops say 5-10mph, let off the brakes and let the engine/transmission do the work, if it creeps back up gently apply brake pressure again to slow you down


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> before you put horses in the trailer do some driving with the tow haul to get used to how it handles. long hill slow down before you start down, when speed creeps up a bit gently brake until speed drops say 5-10mph, let off the brakes and let the engine/transmission do the work, if it creeps back up gently apply brake pressure again to slow you down


I agree. We have mountains everywhere here, and I was taught that you never put steady pressure on the brakes going down a hill. Brake and let off, brake and let off. If the mountain is very steep, this can mean you have to pump faster sometimes, but that is all you need to do to prevent them from getting too hot from friction. We do this with regular cars and trucks too, not just when hauling. 
This is the highway I drove on when trailering two horses in a three horse trailer for my first time ever driving a horse trailer. I just pumped the brakes going down the steep parts.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yikes....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Colt17 said:


> Yikes....


Yes. Again, where is the "faint" emoji?


----------

